# Enigma Variations



## tahnak (Jan 19, 2009)

I have never listened to the Enigma Variations till this morning with an intent. I have come out completely drenched with inspiration. This is one of the most wonderful experiences I have had.
This is a fourteen part composition by Elgar. He wrote the opening Adagio theme as a song for an orchestra and each variation has been dedicated to one of his friends or family members.
It is a dreamy work which is extremely dynamic. The Nimrod is played brilliantly by Daniel Barenboim and the Chicago players. The entire work has been played well by Leonard Bernstein with the BBC Symphony and the National Youth Orchestra of Great Britain under Christopher Seaman.


----------

